# New Poll: what Era had the best bikes?



## 37fleetwood (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, here we go again!
everyone vote, which era had the best bikes?
use whatever criteria you like, feel free to share your reasons.
have fun and Merry Christmas!

here are the categories and what they mean:

Ordinary - high wheel bikes etc
early safeties - early 1900's, both wheels the same size, motorbikes etc.
prewar - ballooners from 1934 through 1943
postwar - 1947 through the late 1950's
middleweight - late 1950's through the 1960's
muscle - mid 1960's through the late 1970's
lightweight - 1970's maybe a bit before and after
modern - 1980's cruisers to today, the Dyno's, electras, modern Schwinn cruisers, and reproductions.
mountain from the early Gary Fischers to the latest Canondales
road - lightweight, carbon fibre, titanium, 30 speeds


----------



## Herman (Dec 22, 2009)

This is a tough one,but I have to go with prewar ballooners


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 22, 2009)

well the reason I go with prewar is because it was the original balloon tire and by the time the 50's came around there were too many bikes trying to copy the popular ones where as the prewar you had a few frames that were the same but alot of different ones out there that made them really interesting they were more original with the designs at least thats what I see


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2009)

*Postwar Lightweights and Middleweights.*

A Schwinn ten speed was and still is the most fun to ride for me,The ballooners were the prettiest bikes,no argument,but not much fun to ride. The middleweights were and still are lots of fun for me to ride,again,Schwinn being king IMO. My two choices were mostly made in the 60's and 70's so I'd say postwar is the best era.

Pat


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 22, 2009)

*Ballooners!*

Ballooners!


----------



## JAcycle (Dec 22, 2009)

*favorite era*

I like the prewar ballooner w/ all their Streamlined innovations.
Just my opinion.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 22, 2009)

*Heres how i see it....*



militarymonark said:


> well the reason I go with prewar is because it was the original balloon tire and by the time the 50's came around there were too many bikes trying to copy the popular ones where as the prewar you had a few frames that were the same but alot of different ones out there that made them really interesting they were more original with the designs at least thats what I see



thanks Patrick,saved me the typing.

BALLOONERS,
Streamlined innovations.
hear ya guys 2.


----------



## barracuda (Dec 22, 2009)

New to the forum, but here's my 2 cents: Although I collect prewar ballooners almost exclusively (for aesthetic, nostalgic, and pragmatic reasons), I have to give my vote for "best" here to the early safety period. It seems like the innovations occasioned by the gradual perfecting of the diamond frame have had incredible staying power within the design of bicycles in the subsequent hundred + years. Full and half suspensions, innumerable frame variations, cantilever, road, track, tank, elipicital sprocket drives, shaft drivers, foldies... every new design that comes on the market has to be cross-checked with the bikes of this early period to determine where the latest upgrade was lifted from. Some of the amazing things the early safety builders did are still awaiting a second act.







The difference between the finest road and track bikes of today and those of the safety period is largely one of mere degrees and materials.

Although the draisines kicked ass, too.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 22, 2009)

....difficult! i have to say prewar , but Ordinaries , high wheel bikes, early safeties,ect , i think there very well manufactored ( if i say it correct)...
very high quality because they where making these bikes for a lifetime and that is not for one lifetime....but then again i think that the bikes that where made untill around '50 still where much stronger then the wooopie-poopie crap bikes from taiwan today, so yes i choose prewar ballooners!!!


----------



## Rus Tea (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the Pre-war era..innovation under every saddle.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2009)

Like everyone else. I also prefer the prewar balloon tire bikes for their aesthetic value as well as their monetary value.
 But! I really do think, in my humble opinion, that the early postwar Schwinn made bikes were the best riding and the most durable bikes ever made.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 10, 2010)

*Best Bike Era*

Prewar balloon tire (in my opinion) was the defining era. The styling of these bikes created a resurgence in the industry. Also many new innovations were introduced. Hard to beat the look of an Aerocycle or Bluebird.


----------



## jwm (Jan 10, 2010)

Pre-war bikes get the laurel for style, grace, and sheer beauty.  But I don't own one, nor have I ever ridden a bike that old, so I can't speak for the ride. My favorite period for design, however is the late 50's- early 60's. I just love the inherent optimism of  that futuristic  "We're goin' to the moon" look. I know this isn't a bike, but I am hugely nostalgic for the future that cars like this promised us:
1954 Ford Atmos​






JWM


----------



## bentpedal (Jan 16, 2010)

pre war - Trading more weight for design & styling. So much of the designs & styling drew upon the Art Nouveau & Art Deco movements. Make it function, the technology to be able to make it strong. Then make it visually interesting. Clocks toasters & all manner of things were incorporating more style into there products. After all, who doesn't like something that just looks COOL!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 31, 2010)

y'all.... hard to complete with the design of the colson commander or the bluebird eh!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the prewar bikes but my vote goes to post war ballooners.There are more parts available for post war and the post war bikes are more in my price range.Also when i redo a 50s style i dont worry about useing correct era parts.I build it the way i enjoy like higgins skirt guards on a western flyer or a schwinn springer on a rollfast.I dont worry  about correct wheels or seat or carrier.I  have more fun comeing up with cool looking paint jobs and laser cut decals.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lemmimgs!  They shoulda quit developing in the late 1880's. Highwheels were perfect by then, not like those girly "safety" bikes!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 5, 2010)

jwm said:


> pre-war bikes get the laurel for style, grace, and sheer beauty.  But i don't own one, nor have i ever ridden a bike that old, so i can't speak for the ride. My favorite period for design, however is the late 50's- early 60's. I just love the inherent optimism of  that futuristic  "we're goin' to the moon" look. I know this isn't a bike, but i am hugely nostalgic for the future that cars like this promised us:
> 1954 ford atmos​
> 
> 
> ...





classic iron is the only way to go!!!!


----------



## mruiz (Apr 5, 2010)

I want a 1936 Aerocycle, zepilling tank sign by Frank W. Schwinn. And that is it.
 OK


----------



## 35cycleplane (May 5, 2010)

pre war balloooners still rock. if it ain't got the swoop,it ain't the poop! kk


----------



## tDuctape (Jul 11, 2010)

Um, what can I say. A vintage mountainbiker who like to see what you all are up too once in a while,  and get restore ideas from....
At least you always make me feel welcome....
T


----------



## philman (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, that is a loaded question. I have been a bicycle commuter for 25 years or so and have a number of bikes I ride in the rotation. They all have pros and cons, which is why I like to rotate them. All my bikes are very reliable and tough-- something needed as I need to ride on cobble stone and brick roads, so that is not really an issue. While not super tall, I find bigger frames easier to ride, and that shapes my opinions as well. My 1970 three-speed speedster is what I use if I am in a serious hurry; I can easily maintain 20-25 mph on it and love the three speed for stop and go traffic and lights, stop signs, etc. It is the tall model and I put a nice brooks saddle on it. My 1960 Corvette is also a three speed and built like a tank. I can ride it all day, however, it is not as fast as the speedster and a lot of the middle weights seem to be designed for boys rather than tall people. My prewar rollfast ballooner wins hands down for the most comfy ride. The springer fork and well sprung saddle takes bumps, etc., with ease and it is pretty. It is not the easiest in stop/go traffic however as it is tough to get going. I have several more bikes, but it seems that these three (or my 58 Racer) typically always end up in the rotation.

So, what to say? I agree with many of the posters that prewar ballooners win on the looks. Not much difference in my opinion on the durability of a quality old school middle or light weight, however. There is the quality of the ride to consider, and ballooners tend to have nice rides. If you ride in traffic on a daily basis, however, having three speeds and being able to cruise helps. 

Cheers, Philman


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 22, 2010)

Motoballoons (like B-10E) and prewar ballooners.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 3, 2010)

The current eras has THE BEST BIKES, because bikes from any era are available to anyone that looks hard enough!!!!!!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 10, 2010)

Motorbikes flowing into ballooners because they set a standard on motorcycles (atleast for a few years)...& the best years for style was about 1925-1945 during the Deco period...so its more about the time period than separating the style of each bicycle.


----------



## Geeeyejo (Nov 21, 2010)

Aesthetically and practically the 50's to 60's Schwinn Middleweights (Jaguar) for combination of classic looks, durability and three speed rideability - for any real ride I'm still taking my 1997 Gary Fisher 24 speed cromo steel MTB - have it set up as a commuter with aomewhat aggresive tires and have riden her on 45 mile trips with a cooler packed on the rear (added) rack with no problems - something to be said for somewhat "modern" technology...


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 1, 2011)

Aemmer said:


> Um, what can I say. A vintage mountainbiker who like to see what you all are up too once in a while,  and get restore ideas from....
> At least you always make me feel welcome....
> T




Ah, then have you seen the video of where mountain biking originated, from the guys stripping 1940's ballooners?  Klunkers I think was the name of the video.....


----------



## Santee (Jan 1, 2011)

I love the looks of pre war and post war bikes. I have a few, but my new bikes Dyno Ultra Glide, Glide, Electra Vince, all pedal a heck of alot easier than the old heavy bikes. Forgive me for saying..............


----------



## Santee (Jan 1, 2011)

But I do love them all!!!!


----------



## tony d. (Feb 25, 2011)

pre war balooners   and cycletrucks


----------



## Old rim (Mar 6, 2011)

Hangs his head in shame--(sign)  Had to go with the Middleweights.


----------



## robinwill1252 (Mar 31, 2011)

pre-war ballooner all the way.


----------



## equity02 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Care fees*

When faced with paying for care, you will inevitably come across a host of strange terms such as: Long term care annuities, capital thresholds, means test, deferred payments scheme, tariff income, registered nursing care contribution, 12 weeks property disregard, NHS continuing Care.

Care fees
equity release advice


----------



## niksaber (Apr 3, 2011)

Pre War especially Duralium Balloons


----------



## titus (Apr 3, 2011)

post war ... I don't feel so bad when I cut em up.  yes I have had threat mail, I'm talking about the cheepies.  bare naked swoopy frames mmmmhm.


----------



## elginkid (Apr 3, 2011)

Aesthetically I prefer pre-war balloon tire bicycles.  My '39 Elgin has been my trusty commuter for probably 8 years now.  I dealt with it when I lived in Vermont.  Everywhere else I lived, or rode was mostly flat.  Now that I live in the middle of a large hill in Cincinnati, I'm finally having to explore building a custom bicycle with multi-speed internally geared hubs, and using a frame that actually fits my body.  30 miles a day isn't going to happen on the Elgin.  That's why I'm finally back in the forum.


----------



## NorthSlope (Jun 14, 2011)

Vote #99. PRE WAR BALLOONERS BABY!!!

No contest.

Made with great pride by skilled folks who were very proud of their work and earned a fair wage doing it. America's glory days tangibly exemplified in motion. Pure beauty.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 14, 2011)

The most popular bike IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the one you like, the one that aint wortha dime, the rusted , fu messed up , piece of junk, that stole your heart and your buddies picked on your ass for, behind yo grannies house. BUT its your bike. COOL.!!!!!!!!!!!1


                                                                                  Doc


----------



## frankabr. (Jul 21, 2011)

*I Like Postwar Balloon Tire Bicycles*

Why Postwar?   Because that was the period in time when American manufacture had reached its zenith.   Designs were cool.   Products had reached the pinnacle of creativeness.    And the balloon tire bicycle was king.  

Don't get me wrong,  I like pre-war balloon tire bicycles as well.   But parts are much harder to come by, and availability is hit and miss.

Lastly,  I remember the balloon tire bikes from the 50's.   They were still around somewhat in the 60's etc.   But I don't remember anyone still riding the pre-war bikes.

F.A.


----------



## nathanAGNEW (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm all post-war. After the war there were huge amounts of bicycles.
You could find so many combinations, shapes, and designs.

I love post-war.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 12, 2011)

barracuda said:


> Some of the amazing things the early safety builders did are still awaiting a second act.




There are few new ideas. Just ideas forgotten long enough to market as new!




I like Early Safeties and Motor Bikes best because they were still basic bicycles used for transportation (and recreation) while not being quite as victimized by the drive to sell for looks. 

I love the look of pre-war ballooners but they are normally HEAVY!!! 

I pretty much like all bicycles although BMX isn't high on my list.


----------



## ajimmyadams (Oct 24, 2011)

I AM GOING WITH Lightweight

send gifts to pakistan


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Oct 24, 2011)

*What I grew up on.*

Heve to go with the post war ballooners, grew up on a second hand DX that had been painted GOLD. Loved that bike and it is the first "collector" I had to find. Got it in trade for a banjo repair, tuned up and rides just like I remember. What could be better. Bob


----------



## johnw2738 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mountain bikes were really cool one and they are free style bikes, my childhood is spend with this bi-cycle and i really love its architecture.


----------



## MR D (Nov 18, 2011)

Prewar due to the design, artwork, and ride stability, and attention to comfort. I love the deco designs that were incorporated into the frames, chain guards, fenders, lighting, sprockets, etc. 

These bikes during that period (or vintage) set a certain standard that captured the public eye. Most younger folks desired bikes more than needed one, and these designs were targeted towards them to make sales. In the postwar designs, we were heading for the moon, and the bikes, cars, and almost everything that was sold promoted this (looking into the future). Rockets and flying were at a high in those days. 

Today, we have all these great designs to pick from, and it's not surprising that the older era (prewar) designs stick out, because the styling and durability of these bikes has much more wide spread appeal, to the collector and enthusiasts (like me).

Good thread!

Mr D.


----------



## cortes (Dec 9, 2011)

i agree, great thread!


----------



## Xcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

I have no particular favorite-Heres why 
I cannot find prewar let alone afford them-(this is often a forgotten issue with the purists)
I preffer original bikes but will rat rod a too far gone rust heap
post war ballooners scream style but are getting tough to find
middleweights ride great
lightweights are fast
I grew up with Musclebikes and love there beefy (look at me) appearance.(they should get more respect)

I love my muscle bikes as they are plentiful,i own ballooners original and ratrod,mids and lights too.If this makes me less of a bike enthusiast so be it.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think it's fair to compare all those sorts of bikes, you know, I wouldn't ride my road bike on rough paths as I would do with a MTB, nor ride 150 km on a balloon tire bike (I have the road bike for that) or even use my road bike for day to day commute. all bikes have a specific purpose. you can't compare apples with oranges.

my two cents...


----------



## jd56 (Jan 2, 2012)

jwm said:


> Pre-war bikes get the laurel for style, grace, and sheer beauty.  But I don't own one, nor have I ever ridden a bike that old, so I can't speak for the ride. My favorite period for design, however is the late 50's- early 60's. I just love the inherent optimism of  that futuristic  "We're goin' to the moon" look. I know this isn't a bike, but I am hugely nostalgic for the future that cars like this promised us:
> 1954 Ford Atmos​
> 
> 
> ...




JMW   has hit it on the head.
Love that Ford. Can you imagine Mom and Dad driving up in the driveway with that. Futuristic is the image I love.
Wish I could afford the Ballooners,  these bikes got me started in the hobby. But considering my budget the middleweights are filling the garage.
The post war bikes are rugged and also became futuristic. You just couldn't damage these bikes.
Love the various styles of lighting options on the Middleweights. Tanklights and tailights are my obsessions. 

MIDDLEWEIGHTS is my vote.


----------



## wowgold2u (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm new here,nice to meet you~


----------



## Papajon (Feb 13, 2012)

*post war era*



frankabr. said:


> Why Postwar?   Because that was the period in time when American manufacture had reached its zenith.   Designs were cool.   Products had reached the pinnacle of creativeness.    And the balloon tire bicycle was king.
> 
> Don't get me wrong,  I like pre-war balloon tire bicycles as well.   But parts are much harder to come by, and availability is hit and miss.
> 
> ...




Is the quality between late pre war and early post war,or the creativity of styling all that much different? Aren't the generations partial to what they knew? My dad (born in 1914) believed the chord and dusenburg were the ultimate. I liked the 50s chevys (and others)-early and mid fifties. I think bikes of these eras were even closer than cars in quality,style and duribility. (mass production considered) The early 50s were the pinnacle of American culture,society, and wealth. After the early 60s-well-"planed obsoletance"started creeping in. Please correct me if there is disagreement.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 13, 2012)

*Postwar - pre 1955 ballooners*

I prefer the post war balloon bikes as they're more affordable than the Pre-war bikes.

I like the pre-war ballooners too, just can't afford them.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 14, 2012)

Innovation, Art-Deco styling, cool color schemes, and comfort to boot! You tell me which era had the best bikes!!!


----------



## Papajon (Feb 14, 2012)

*art deco?*



STUPIDILLO said:


> Innovation, Art-Deco styling, cool color schemes, and comfort to boot! You tell me which era had the best bikes!!!




I'm familiar with art deco concerning buildings-Tulsa has lots of AD(buildings) I am just learning about old bikes. Could you post pics of pre war bikes considered to be in the art deco style.I want to learn here-Thanks.  ps-I really like art deco in all respects-I'm listening to a 1938 stewart-warner radio-what I mean to say is I have much to learn about pre war bikes-or bikes in the art deco style-am I talking to much? maybe I'll switch to coffee now.


----------



## Papajon (Feb 17, 2012)

Papajon said:


> I'm familiar with art deco concerning buildings-Tulsa has lots of AD(buildings) I am just learning about old bikes. Could you post pics of pre war bikes considered to be in the art deco style.I want to learn here-Thanks.  ps-I really like art deco in all respects-I'm listening to a 1938 stewart-warner radio-what I mean to say is I have much to learn about pre war bikes-or bikes in the art deco style-am I talking to much? maybe I'll switch to coffee now.




Ok -..48 hours later. Why when I respond or ask for pic doe's nothing happen? 


(I'm not parinoid but everyone is talking about me)


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2012)

_"(I'm not parinoid but everyone is talking about me)" _

Okay, that one made me laugh.  I'm sure everyone has their idea of art deco bicycle design, but here are a couple examples that I'd point to -


----------



## Papajon (Feb 18, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> _"(I'm not parinoid but everyone is talking about me)" _
> 
> Okay, that one made me laugh.  I'm sure everyone has their idea of art deco bicycle design, but here are a couple examples that I'd point to -
> 
> View attachment 42458View attachment 42459




 Yes-I'm taking off my 50s 3D glasses now and although I have always lived in Schwinnville it's time to have a more open mind-Beautiful examples of what I would call art deco-Thanks dfa


----------



## Papajon (Feb 28, 2012)

*open mind*



Papajon said:


> Yes-I'm taking off my 50s 3D glasses now and although I have always lived in Schwinnville it's time to have a more open mind-Beautiful examples of what I would call art deco-Thanks dfa




 after much reflection I wish to bump this thread and express my feelings at the same time. I declare post-war--I've got the best 53 panther on the face of the earth-OK?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 28, 2012)

Papajon said:


> after much reflection I wish to bump this thread and express my feelings at the same time. I declare post-war--I've got the best 53 panther on the face of the earth-OK?



Good one! for a second, I thought you were serious!


----------



## Papajon (Feb 28, 2012)

*serious*



37fleetwood said:


> Good one! for a second, I thought you were serious!




The first impression is usually correct. When I refered to my bike as the "best"-well it just is-can't help it-Thanks for your devine response.


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2012)

1953 was the year the Socialists took over the Schwinn factory, wasn't it?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 28, 2012)

first, you know I'm just kidding right? the Panthers are a great looking bike, not my first pick, but I have had one or two and they look great all cleaned up.
next this is the whole reason for the poll, it's great to see how the community stacks up behind their bikes.
thanks for keeping the poll going.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2012)

Dont pick on Ignaz.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> 1953 was the year the Socialists took over the Schwinn factory, wasn't it?



Dave, you're a trouble maker, it takes one to know one, and I see through you...


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Dave, you're a trouble maker, it takes one to know one, and I see through you...




Flattery will get you nowhere my good man. The transparent skin happens to be a medical condition. Just waitin' on some o' that there socialized medicine to git it taken care of.


----------



## Papajon (Mar 1, 2012)

*panther*



37fleetwood said:


> first, you know I'm just kidding right? the Panthers are a great looking bike, not my first pick, but I have had one or two and they look great all cleaned up.
> next this is the whole reason for the poll, it's great to see how the community stacks up behind their bikes.
> thanks for keeping the poll going.




Thanks for your response Scott-I guess dave and I have at least one thing in common.


----------



## Papajon (Mar 9, 2012)

*what?*



37fleetwood said:


> first, you know I'm just kidding right? the Panthers are a great looking bike, not my first pick, but I have had one or two and they look great all cleaned up.
> next this is the whole reason for the poll, it's great to see how the community stacks up behind their bikes.
> thanks for keeping the poll going.




It ain't been going for over a week now!


----------



## Papajon (Mar 10, 2012)

*Final word?*



Papajon said:


> It ain't been going for over a week now!




Post-War-I said Post War-I just wish it was this easy to have the final word with "the old lady"!


   COME TO PAPA


----------



## Fanguloer (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the prewar ballooner..just my opinion.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 2, 2012)

barracuda said:


> New to the forum, but here's my 2 cents: Although I collect prewar ballooners almost exclusively (for aesthetic, nostalgic, and pragmatic reasons), I have to give my vote for "best" here to the early safety period. It seems like the innovations occasioned by the gradual perfecting of the diamond frame have had incredible staying power within the design of bicycles in the subsequent hundred + years. Full and half suspensions, innumerable frame variations, cantilever, road, track, tank, elipicital sprocket drives, shaft drivers, foldies... every new design that comes on the market has to be cross-checked with the bikes of this early period to determine where the latest upgrade was lifted from. Some of the amazing things the early safety builders did are still awaiting a second act.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I couldn't agree more although each era does have its attractions!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 14, 2012)

That’s for sure a loaded question. From a very inexperienced and subjective view point, the American made Schwinn Paramount and balloon tire bikes. I realize that covers several years but I can't say bikes from one era is better than another.


----------



## axsepul (Jul 19, 2012)

I have to go with prewar ballooners


----------



## patina51 (Jul 25, 2012)

*pre- war*

i think that pre- war is the only year to go.

patina51


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 5, 2012)

I think in order to established what "the best" would be, there would need to be some sort of criteria.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 2, 2012)

*Highwheel*

I have to go with the highwheel bikes for a variety of reasons. Highwheels are great icebreakers there isn't a day when I am out on the bike that I don't meet someone new or wave to complete strangers. People enjoy seeing the bike and sometimes it is their first time ever seeing one in person and they usually have questions about how to get on and off and balance. Riding high wheels does not take a lot of skill but it does take a little compared to a normal bicycle and that is part of the fun and challenge. Once you get used to the height of the bike it can be a very peaceful riding experience. The riding position is comfortable because you are sitting upright, the view is better because you are higher up in the air and the bike is quiet because there isn 't any chain or gears making noise so you can enjoy the sounds of nature. Highwheels have a majestic look about them and they are historic machines as well. Whatever kind of you like it's all good. Have fun !


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 3, 2012)

I like the early 50's because it brings back the best memories of my childhood. My dad had been home from WW2 for 6 years and we lived in our first house of our own. I was only 8 years old when I got a JC Higgens for my birthday.


----------



## Jarradvarsi (Oct 21, 2012)

*what Era had the best bikes ?*

I think Ordinary - Highwheels ...Its a great era...

This is a tough one,but I have to go with prewar ballooners ..


----------



## Christopher99 (Oct 25, 2012)

It seems like the innovations occasioned by the gradual perfecting of the diamond frame have had incredible staying power within the design of bicycles in the subsequent hundred + years. Full and half suspensions, innumerable frame variations, cantilever, road, track, tank, elipicital sprocket drives, shaft drivers, foldies.


----------



## misnad (Dec 4, 2012)

*Prewar Ballooners*

Prewar Ballooners...................


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 27, 2013)

Prewar bikes rule. 



Old post resurrected.


----------



## axsepul (Mar 27, 2013)

for the 10's that is the 2010 should be this brand new walmart mongoose for $200 smackeroous


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 27, 2013)

Eeek.  A BMX with 3 inch tires? And stump puller gearing?  I don't think I'd want to ride it to work  unless the route was all uphill and on cratered city streets.


----------



## axsepul (Mar 27, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Eeek.  A BMX with 3 inch tires? And stump puller gearing?  I don't think I'd want to ride it to work  unless the route was all uphill and on cratered city streets.




actually tires are 26 x 4


----------



## axsepul (Mar 27, 2013)

here is a review on the mongoose

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=70721&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yikes.  Comfy, but not fast.  But just the ticket if you are riding down the middle of the railroad tracks!


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 22, 2013)

*High wheels*






End of discussion!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Phil,

I can't disagree with you there - they are very cool.
Welcome to the Cabe!
I still miss that bike - hope you're enjoying it.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## PhilipJ (Apr 22, 2013)

*my high wheel*

Dean,
   It's great. Thanks for selling her! I did some work on her to get it to better riding condition but for the most part it was in great shape when I purchased her. I did a 15 mile ride on her a few weeks ago. 

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## lucasmcatalan (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the Prewar Ballooners are the cutest.


----------



## sarafarton (Jul 22, 2013)

I would have to go with Muscle Bikes! Pretty much a few of them are made.


----------



## loshakiara (Aug 5, 2013)

I love the Early Safeties and Motor Bikes. This started the trend for motor vehicles.


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 5, 2013)

I voted for Prewar Ballooners because of the art deco styling like many others have mentioned.  But I will say that I am really starting to like the TOC race bikes.  I know very little about the bikes from this era but they are starting to grow on me!


----------



## liamkdekin (Aug 18, 2013)

I am a big fan of Mountain Bikes. It's the best one to stroll around.


----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2013)

I would have to say the pre-war ballooners. To me they seem to have more of a presence. They take on more of a motorcycle-ish style. A little beefier look. Examples----B10E, Columbia Twin Bar, Elgin BlackHawk, Falcon.


----------



## kobyppedley (Sep 1, 2013)

The cutest ones for me came from the Prewar Ballooners and I think they are the best.


----------



## thxu (Sep 14, 2013)

mountain bicycles, i love !so i support it!


----------



## lowesicassy (Sep 22, 2013)

For me, Prewar Ballooners bikes are the best. They got that classic look with the edge!


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 22, 2013)

*Dennis Johnson*

For me it's obvious ........... there's nothing more beautiful than the era of
the "Dennis Johnson" hobby Horse.  Although not really classified as a
bike yet, it is where it all began!!  A "Michaux" comes a close second!


----------



## nashlbarros (Sep 27, 2013)

The era of Mountain Bikes are the best for me. I love mine and I don't know what I would be without it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 19, 2013)

I didn't vote because my favorite category is ALWAYS "Working".


----------



## marianhhowse (Oct 24, 2013)

Lightweight bikes are the best ones for me. It can get you places without the bulk of load.


----------



## bigmagnatone (Nov 20, 2013)

mixer uppers


----------



## katebaile (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the Middleweight bikes... They are like the perfect bike for me.


----------



## zameetumi (Jan 9, 2014)

*best bycycle in 1900 era*

best bycycle in 1900 era.


----------



## avaberric (Jan 9, 2014)

I have 3 Middleweight bikes and I think it is the best bike era ever!!!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 16, 2014)

1930's ya can't beat the Art Deco period and design ingenuity !!  


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 21, 2014)

*Era with the best bikes*

Pre-war ballooners.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 17, 2014)

1930's ballooners. Beautiful designs, old enough to call antiques (in my opinion) and they use standard tires which means they are easy to get riding again!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ballooners didn't interest me until I put WHIZZERS ON THEM.   Ten speeds are cheap and last.  Freedom is a good bike but people make fun of it.


----------



## froze (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in the few, I voted for lightweights because all the categories before it were impractical to ride further than a mile, I can get on mine ride 100 miles in one day if I want, plus a lot of lightweights were artistic, easy to find parts for, easy to repair with most of the time you could fix it yourself, and now their classics as well; and all the categories after like the modern consist of junk from what the originals were like, mountain bike are nothing to consider; and the road category is now becoming increasingly more difficult and more expensive to either work on or to get parts for, they break more often, plus they've taken the artistery out of them and made them look industrial.

Industrial looking bikes, I can't see the point of this trend, I also don't see the point of industrial looking kitchens in homes either...I know, I'm the odd one here.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I only collect Schwinns and put Whizzers on them.  I ran out of bike books and bought "The Dancing Chain" by Frank Berto.  The History of the Development of the Derailleur and internal gear.  4th edition 2013.  You can ask your library buy it for you to read, I will send you mine or buy it on Amazon--around $40+
The first internal hub gear?  Raleigh 1904.  It won the tour De France in 1914 and then all gearing was banned until 1938.  Gear head heaven on each page. 
    My favorite to ride is a Schwinn Le Tour and three speed Raleighs for friends to ride.  Our Whizzer group goes 165 miles during our yearly weekend in Door County.  That is everyone's favorite day on bikes we made ourselves.


----------



## harpon (Jan 5, 2015)

I voted lightweight and not road bikes, because road bikes is a thing and not an "era", and I detest what's happened to roadbikes because of the oil driven corporate conglomerate policies.   But no bike is better than a Nuovo campy, super campy era bicycle for overall use.  Lightweight and efficient, the top of the general use category in every way, whether in the peloton or with a rack on and riding to class, or around town, leaves that clunker behind, and really much better when 700c clinchers came along to replace the impractical and dangerous sew-ups.  The road bike has been consequently destroyed by elitist pricing for racing that's pushed it's practicality beyond the practical aspect of popular use.  I got my first Reynolds framed full campy Gitane Super Corsa in my junior year of high school, 1971, l and everyone was aghast that I had a bicycle costing $400, many of those who had swimming pools in their yards.  (Not my family).  It was the bicycle renaissance, and though many racers would argue that great advancements have been made since then, I feel they've only separated the bikes from the buying public even further, and by undermined design.  Oil well....
George Mount wins again.


----------

